# [HELP] I Need Free Custom Pomotional Product Dropshiper & Fulfilment Service(mugs,mouse pad,etc) In US,Welcome To Non US Client,& Paypal Accepted



## teehood1234 (Jul 28, 2012)

*[HELP] I Need Free Custom Pomotional Product Dropshiper & Fulfilment Service(mugs,mouse pad,etc) In US,Welcome To Non US Client,& Paypal Accepted*

Hi all dear T-Shirs Forum members,..

This's my 2nd questions here,..even now i'm happy with my best t-shirt fulfilment service (tshirtgang),..but for future,.. i plan to expand my custom product on ebay. I plan to sell another custom product like Mugs,Mouse Pad,IPhone cases,etc ( all promotional custom product). So, i really need many of your advice to me about The Best Custom Promotional Product Dropshipper and fulfilment Service. 

Any recomendation??
( No zazzle,No artsnow,Printfaction,or cafepress)

ofcourse, they are :

1. Welcome to me as NON US / Canada Client.
2. I can use Paypal as my payment gateway.
3. Offer dropship and fulfilment service.
4. Free to join, No Minimun,No set up fees,No monthly fees.
5.They have Mugs,Mouse pad,etc.
6.Trusted. No Middleman
7.Easy to order,easy to do bussines with them.
8. Offer Standard and express shipping service.

Why do i ask this??

Bacause i'm startup seller,..

so..please,.... if you all don't mind, i really need your fast reply,..

Thanks,..


----------

